# Punky Z atteint les 4000 !



## itka

Des réponses rapides, toujours bien ciblées avec talent, gentillesse et disponibilité sans failles... Punky atteint aujourd'hui son 4000e post... en plein coeur !

Merci pour ta présence sur le forum, Chère Punky !


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Punky Zoé ! Continue à nous sauver de la misère avec ce talent empreint de bonne humeur qui nous ravit. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Joyeux postiversaire Punky,​ 
*Et tiens, un 4000, ça mérite beaucoup plus qu'un cadeau : une promesse  solennelle...*

...et aussi de gros bisous.


----------



## Calamitintin

Chère Pounqui,
Punky Zéo (elle a fait son premier arreuh hier  !!!) et moi-même nous unissons pour te souhaiter un trèèès joyeux postiversaire (et de nombreuses prises de tête sur OF ) !!! 
Bon courage pour la suite !!!
Un gros bisou de moi, un areuh de Punky Zéo.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bon bah Cal m'a piqué mon idée, du coup je ne peux que te souhaiter un très joyeux postiversaire Punkette ! 
 N'ouvre pas trop facilement... 
Bisettes chiliennes !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Très chère Punky Zoé,

C'est avec une émotion non dissimulée que je te félicite ce soir. Quatre milliers de posts, c'est pas de la gnognote ! 
Ils sont presque tous intelligents, pratiquement tous avec un beau zeste d'humour, donc tous quasi inoubliables quoi ! 

Reprenez avec moi :
« Un peu d'astuce, d'espièglerie
C'est la vie de Punky ! » 

Bisettes. 

(cadeau suivra, La Fabrica est en grève ce soir...  )

​


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Punky Zoé pour tes 4000!!!  
Toutes mes félicitations, et surtout : continue comme ça!! 
Au plaisir de te recroiser sur le forum!


----------



## Jocaste

Attention à la tendinite quand même 
Félicitations, prends un peu de repos malgré tout, 4000 posts, eh ça fatigue 
A plus sur le forum ^^
Bisettes !


----------



## Maître Capello

M'enfin ?! Qu'ouïs-je ? Notre chère M'oiselle Jeanne aurait dépassé les 4 000 messages… Et je n'avais rien remarqué ! 

Toutes mes félicitaschtroumpfs à celle qui n'hésite pas à défendre sa région et ses usages contre vents et marées !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu croyais y échapper ?  Mais non : voilà ton K-do... 
(j'espère que tu te reconnaîtras !  )


----------



## Cintia&Martine

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Reprenez avec moi :
> « Un peu d'astuce, d'espièglerie
> C'est la vie de Punky ! »​



Je reprends, confirme et signe:
*Un peu d'astuce, d'espièglerie*​* C'est la vie de Punky ! *
​ Un beso
Martine


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ton post me va droit au cœur *Itka* !  (M'ENFIN?! pourquoi n'as-tu pas posté ceci ? )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Anniversaires des unes, postiversaires des autres, à chaque jour son occasion de rire, *Gévy *!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Parole de Gastconne, *Paquit&* ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je te l'ai dit *Cal*, tout mon portrait cette petite Punky Zéo - la preuve, mon portrait par Karine


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Félicitations Punky Zoé!*
*Je voudrais te remercier en cette occasion de nous avoir tous aidé et te dire que nous te sommes reconnaissants!*
*FÉLICITATIONS PUNKY Z!!*
*Bisous *


----------



## Punky Zoé

Les flicanas séviraient-elles jusqu'au Chili, *Ploup' *?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Vous savez vous faire désirer ma très chère *Karine* ! 
(j'ai parfaitement reconnu une zoélithe dans mon portrait  - qui ne m'a même pas défrisé )


----------



## itka

> (M'ENFIN?! pourquoi n'as-tu pas posté ceci ? )



Zut ! Je comptais le faire passer dans les journaux pour le bilan de l'année 2007, le mois prochain !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci *Missrapunzel*, je ne me fais pas d'illusions, au rythme qui est le tien, je serai larguée sous peu  !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour *Jocaste*, merci de prendre soin de ma petite santé , hé-hé tu approches lesmille


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Not' *Maître* ! *Capello *par ci, Capello par là, encore un qui va me dépasser .


----------



## Punky Zoé

Tu pourrais me le chanter *Martine *s'il te plait ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est un plaisir Cristina ! J'apprends beaucoup, aussi, des questions auxquelles j'essaie de répondre !


----------



## geve

Bon moi je ne dis rien, sinon je vais me faire taper. 

Bon postiversaire quand même !  Et à très très bientôt.


----------



## Franglais1969

Bravo, Punky!


----------



## hunternet

Rholala, j'ai du courrier en retard ! C'est Prunel...Punky Zoé qui va rougir de colère !!

Bon allez, ca mérite un coup de Gaffophone histoire d'annoncer ces 4 000 (et de faire tomber les aiguilles de sapin à 4 000 km à la ronde).

merci pour ta très-souvent-toujours intéressante participation !


----------



## totor

*joyeux postiversaire, punky!*​


----------



## Punky Zoé

Non, *Gève, *je ne taperai pas (et pourtant ), à *très bientôt*, hein ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merthanks, *Franglais ! *


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pas besoin de gaffophone pour faire tomber les feuilles en ce moment, *Hunternet* !  (mais ça ne m'empêche pas de jouer du gaffophone dans mes posts, par moments...)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thanks... but... thanks ! *Totor ! *


----------



## tie-break

je suis un peu  en retard, (ou en avance pour tes 5000 ) mais je ne voulais pas rater cet événement :

Bon postiversaire Brig !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci *Stefano, *tu es un des posteurs les plus pointus du FS !


----------



## pieanne

Je suis un peu en retard, mais toutes mes félicitations, Ms Punky!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis pourtant bien loin de vous égaler Ms *Pieanne  !*


----------



## sorry66

Great going Punky


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bienvenue *Sorry66, *et bonne route dans les forums !


----------

